# Birthing Question, More Sad News



## LoneOakGoats (Jan 24, 2014)

Yesterday at approx. 11 am, DH called me at work & said that "Momma Mae Belle" had a white discharge.  Then, at 1:30 pm, he went out to check on her & the discharge was much more amber colored. When I got home, we moved her up to the garage into a 6'X8' chain link dog kennel.  She has had contractions and still this amber discharge ALL night.  The discharge, IMO, looks almost red.  It's now 5 am on Friday and still no baby.  Any ideas or suggestions?  Normal?


----------



## Southern by choice (Jan 24, 2014)

Is it a "rope" that is coming out?


----------



## LoneOakGoats (Jan 24, 2014)

I've tried several times to download a pic, it won't let me.  IMO, it looks quite bloody, is only approx. 3 in. long, and is pretty much non-stop.
She has actively pushed, contractions all night and still this morning.  I had to pick her up to move her to the garage, would that have hurt her/baby in any way?   Thanks


----------



## LoneOakGoats (Jan 24, 2014)

My husband said that the first discharge he saw yesterday was like caulk and longer.  I showed him pics from the website of "ropes" and he said that was what it looked like.


----------



## Southern by choice (Jan 24, 2014)

If she has been contracting all day and night have you gone in to check? The kid may be in the wrong position and it is preventing delivery. Has your doe been pushing at all? How is your does condition this morning? is she exhausted is she eating? is she up and down? normal? stressed?


----------



## LoneOakGoats (Jan 24, 2014)

She seems to be in good condition.  She gets up, does munch a little on hay, does not seemed stressed.  I have not gone in.  I thought you were only supposed to do that if they presented in the wrong position......head-no feet, or head-one foot, etc.


----------



## LoneOakGoats (Jan 24, 2014)

Southern, I sent you a video with the subject...Labor Video   to your info@winginitfarms.com   email.


----------



## Southern by choice (Jan 24, 2014)

If the head and neck is bent down or backwards and legs are back they have are very hard time passing the kid, also breech meaning butt first legs all pointing to the does head. Both of these scenarios will not allow you to see a foot or face,
It is tricky to know when to go in. 
If the doe has been pushing and pushing and hollering than I would go in, if things are calm she may just be a slow birther.

Just saw your new post... I'll go check my mail.


----------



## Southern by choice (Jan 24, 2014)

She is actively pushing... ok not to be a pain but can you get a video of her vulva? I'd like to see what that looks like and how dialated she is.
Refresh my memory is she a FF?


----------



## LoneOakGoats (Jan 24, 2014)

2nd round momma  I'll email you another video


----------



## Southern by choice (Jan 24, 2014)

Is the picture from now?


----------



## LoneOakGoats (Jan 24, 2014)

She does seem to be more dialated this morning that last night.  Thanks so much for your help


----------



## LoneOakGoats (Jan 24, 2014)

That picture was taken last night.  I didn't take one this morning.  I'm so sorry.


----------



## Southern by choice (Jan 24, 2014)

How many hours do you think she has been pushing?
She doesn't look distressed at all.
Your welcome


----------



## LoneOakGoats (Jan 24, 2014)

I had to go into work, but will be headed back home shortly.


----------



## Southern by choice (Jan 24, 2014)

work always gets in the way!


----------



## LoneOakGoats (Jan 24, 2014)

I just sent you a current video.  Was pushing when I got home yesterday at 5.  Do you think I need to go in to see if I can feel anything?


----------



## Southern by choice (Jan 24, 2014)

The earlier videos looked like she was also trying to position better. She doesn't appear to be very dialated...


----------



## LoneOakGoats (Jan 24, 2014)

So I shouldn't go in just yet.


----------



## Southern by choice (Jan 24, 2014)

Sent you an e-mail... since I was on there looking at the video


----------



## LoneOakGoats (Jan 24, 2014)

Just checked her and the discharge has stopped at least for now.


----------



## LoneOakGoats (Jan 24, 2014)

Sad news.  Took her to the vet at 11 this morning.  He said that one head was upside down, while 1 foot was right.  That meant 2 babies at the same time.  The vet tried to reposition the babies but was unable to, so they are doing a C-Section.  We are waiting to hear back from them to bring her home. He was sure that none of the babies survived, but at least we have her.  I feel so bad that I waited so long. Hard lesson learned.


----------



## bonbean01 (Jan 24, 2014)

So very sorry...some lessons with animals are learned in a very hard way.


----------



## Southern by choice (Jan 24, 2014)




----------



## Hens and Roos (Jan 24, 2014)

Sorry to hear this


----------



## Goat Whisperer (Jan 24, 2014)

I'm so sorry. I was so afraid that this would happen. 

Glad you got her in


----------



## Goat Whisperer (Jan 24, 2014)

How is mama goat doing? So sad about the kids 

I hope everything is ok


----------



## Southern by choice (Jan 24, 2014)

Wondering how you are holding up.


----------



## LoneOakGoats (Jan 24, 2014)

She is resting in her pen in the garage here at our house.  We'll keep her in here for 10 - 14 days until the stitches come out. It's just so sad to lose one of your pets.  We only have 9 goats and love them all.  Momma Mae Belle is the little doe that had a severe bout of pink eye last year, now she's lost her babies.  She sure has a special place in our hearts. Thank you all for being so kind.


----------



## Goat Whisperer (Jan 24, 2014)

Thanks for updating us. Glad you and Mae Belle are home now.  Hoping for a smooth recovery.


----------



## elevan (Jan 24, 2014)

Aw, I'm so sorry to hear about the loss of the babies.


----------



## jodief100 (Jan 25, 2014)

I am so sorry.


----------



## Bucking Adoeable Fainters (Jan 25, 2014)

I'm so sorry you lost your babies, but extremely thankful you still have mommy.


----------



## LoneOakGoats (Jan 25, 2014)

We lost our little Momma Mae Belle today.  I guess she couldn't recover from the surgery.  I called the vet back this morning to explain her condition & they said to try to get her up.  She wasn't able to even with my help.  We lost her a short time later.  I sat with her trying to comfort her. She was one of my favorites for sure and knew she was loved.   I buried her under a tree not far from our house.


----------



## norseofcourse (Jan 25, 2014)

I'm so sorry


----------



## taylorm17 (Jan 25, 2014)

I am very sorry for your loss. I read all this and was hoping the mommy would make it. I know how it feels to lose such a loving one. We just loss one of our young bucks too to hypothermia. It was very hard for us and I'm sure it is even harder for you, having her so long!


----------



## Southern by choice (Jan 25, 2014)

I am so sad for you.   
So sorry.


----------



## Bucking Adoeable Fainters (Jan 25, 2014)

I am so so so sorry for you and your family's loss. So heaetbreaking. We have a similar tree that I frequently visit, which helps.


----------



## Goat Whisperer (Jan 26, 2014)

So sorry for your loss.


----------



## Singing Shepherd (Jan 28, 2014)

My heart goes out to you.  I will pray the pain lessens in time. Please do not beat yourself up, we are our own worst critics.  Your care and affection communicated itself to her I am certain.


----------



## LoneOakGoats (Jan 28, 2014)

Thank you everyone for your kind words.


----------



## taylorm17 (Jan 28, 2014)

X2 to what Pawnee said! Don't feel bad about it or blame yourself for what has happened. I'm sure you did your best and she knew that!


----------



## Sweetened (Jan 28, 2014)

My most sincere condolences.  When we lost our herd queen this fall, I fell apart and I ache for your pain.


----------



## jodief100 (Jan 31, 2014)

I am so sorry for you.  the losses hurt so bad.


----------



## bonbean01 (Jan 31, 2014)

I'm so very sorry!!!!


----------



## elevan (Jan 31, 2014)

I am so sorry for your loss


----------



## LoneOakGoats (Jan 31, 2014)

Thanks everyone!  It was such a sad day.


----------



## Bucking Adoeable Fainters (Jan 31, 2014)

Are any of your other does due soon? 
I'm really hoping and praying you have some new babies and joy very soon.


----------

